# Walleye rod



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey guys, I’m just getting set up to start walleye fishing (jigging, drifting) this spring and was wondering watcha ya’ll suggest for a good rod/reel set up. I’m not looking at the top shelf rods and reels considering I probably will only get out a half dozen times. Thanks!


----------



## groovin61 (Jan 25, 2013)

Everybody seems to have their favorites for jigging the Detroit river. Personally, I prefer a one piece medium to medium light rod in 5'6" to 6' length. The smaller size makes it easier to maneuver the fish while netting yourself. I have a few different brands, but nothing over $100. I probably spent $40 to $60 on most during sales at Cabelas, or the defunct Gander Mountain. For reels, you can't beat a Pflueger President. Its a great mix of quality, price, and value. On sale, you can sometimes get them for $40. Regular price is $60.


----------



## specks23 (Dec 28, 2012)

I use med/heavy. I have one that is 5ft 10 and another 6ft 9. Most importantly u want a graphite blank that has a fast action tip and sum backbone for sure! 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Look at st croix rods . They have a bunch of rods for just about any price point.


----------



## Rendy (Jan 11, 2017)

i run a 7'2" fenwick elite tech walleye medium power, fast action and although it seems long for most people especially jigging, i find i get way better hook ups because i have more length to rip that rod up and better control of the jig especially in deep water. the rod itself is incredibly sensitive and has a ton of back bone for fighting and hook sets. i also opted for the longer set up because it doubles as a great casting rod for night fishing and s mallies.

just got the pflueger president this winter so going to give it a try, but from what i was told when asking on here a while back and what groovin said above that was the reel to go with. in hand its smooth reeling and drag is smooth nad from what everyone said it was bullet proof. and its reasonably priced around 60-70$ i believe.


----------



## cgraham (Jan 24, 2014)

Picked up a Pflueger President / 7'0" ML IM8 Cabelas Tourney Trail combo on clearance from Cabelas last week for $50. Seemed like a no brainer after all the reviews I've read from fellow fisherman. Will be trying it out for the first time as soon as I get the chance to hit the SCR. I'm guessing it will soon become my favorite setup!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

If you were looking to spend 100 rod say you CAN NOT beat fenwick walleye elite tech. Fishing 70+' feels like I'm fishing in 15'. Most incredible sensitive rod I've ever felt.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

It's really a hard question to answer.....everybody has different "likes" and pocket books, lol.....really for me it's just about the feel....for jigging a ballpark 7' rod is good, med or med/hvy is what I use... most like a fast tip and that is probably the most efficient for feeling a hit and setting the hook, along with a braid line....I like parabolic rods for the fun of the fight and next to never having slack line....have a $15 rod still going strong that I love and a old Perch rod that acts as a backup.....I do have a high end set up and it is probably a better "hook setter" but a lot less fun, again, just to me....

For drifting you could surly use the same....if you add weight, as in sinkers etc. to maintain bottom contact, a little heavier rod is better....a med hvy min.....

Do a search.....your gonna get a 1000 dif. opinions, lol....for jigging my go to would be a 7'+ high end spinning rod with a fast action for smacking fish....but have had great success and would be happy with a cheap set up too....mod. action in that length too....


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Let me add....you don't need to spend $$"s to catch Walleye or any other fish for that matter....outside a boat, lol....start cheap and work your way up....a lot depends on how often you get out and the abuse the equipment takes....high end stuff is waaaay over rated.....you don't need a Bass Pro jacket to catch fish in the rain, lol....that's been my experience....cheers....


----------



## Rendy (Jan 11, 2017)

snortweeze said it best. makes it feel like the fish are just under the boat when they're down there 60-70+ft. and like 50incher said as well, you dont need high end gear to catch fish, myself like im sure everyone on here did it for years before being able to afford something higher end, but honestly, i would never opt for buying a lower price/end rod again if i have the choice. there is a difference in quality and definitely sensitivity. and you dont need to spend 150$ on a good quality rod either.

fenwick has multiple rods that are great for the purpose, i believe the elite tech when i got it was about 160$ canadian, but the fenwick eagle is another awesome jigging rod and it comes in around 70-80$cdn, my buddy has one and he loves it, and i gotta say its a nice rod too. also there is the HMG which i've heard a number of good things about and im pretty sure its around that same price.

no, you have to dont spend a ton of money to catch fish, but, spending a little more money on a good tested/proven rod does come with its perks.


----------



## Joshmo (Jul 6, 2017)

I picked up a flueger president $60 and 7' Walleye $75 from bass pro 2 years ago in Feb. I got $15 off each for trading in a used reel and rod during their Feb sale. The trade ins go to underprivileged kids. Good sale, good cause, good kick back.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I decided to go with a Berkeley lighting rod medium 6’ and a Pfluger president reel. I figure that if I wanna upgrade next year I’ll be glad I didn’t spend a lot of money on my trial rod and I can always give it to one of my boys. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I have lots of rods and reels but my favorite for jigging up walleye in the DR is a $15 panfish setup I bought at Walmart years ago.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

mudflapimmc said:


> Well, I decided to go with a Berkeley lighting rod medium 6’ and a Pfluger president reel. I figure that if I wanna upgrade next year I’ll be glad I didn’t spend a lot of money on my trial rod and I can always give it to one of my boys. Thanks for all the advice!


I think this is the best way when starting out. Go with the cheaper set up. If you enjoy it step up to the better stuff. I’ve been there before “thinking I really wanted to get into somthing buying expensive stuff and than realizing it just wasn’t for me. 

IE: my steel head rod. I bought a okuma sst with a quantum accurist thinking I’m going do this. I’ve used the rod once. Basically work to much living in mid-Michigan and when I’m up north we are fishing the big lake or hanging with family. The rod was only 45 bucks at the time and I put the reel on somthing else. Glad I didn’t spend big money on the rod. I can sit on it untill I do go instead of just staring at a 150 dollar rod


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Northwoods has 1 piece rmx Fenwick rods on sale for $60.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Big Skip said:


> Northwoods has 1 piece rmx Fenwick rods on sale for $60.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


We’re these light action rods? I am looking for a good river smallmouth rod?


----------



## dkeeljr (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm wondering if you got the Phluger pres size 25 or 30?


mudflapimmc said:


> Well, I decided to go with a Berkeley lighting rod medium 6’ and a Pfluger president reel. I figure that if I wanna upgrade next year I’ll be glad I didn’t spend a lot of money on my trial rod and I can always give it to one of my boys. Thanks for all the advice!


Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mudflapimmc said:


> Well, I decided to go with a Berkeley lighting rod medium 6’ and a Pfluger president reel. I figure that if I wanna upgrade next year I’ll be glad I didn’t spend a lot of money on my trial rod and I can always give it to one of my boys. Thanks for all the advice!


The Lightning Rod is a nice piece, durable, reasonably sensitive, and dirt cheap. I own a couple and use them when fishing bass, pike, and walleye. I honestly don't think you could've done better at that price point.


----------

